# Speed Steps??



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I was just reading a little more on the various ways to speed match locomotives in DCC when I realized I'm not quite sure of something. When these articles talk about speed step 1, how do I set my loco to speed step one? I have the DT402 throttle (Digitrax) is that just a speed of 01 on the throttle display? I have done a little looking and have not been able to confirm this. 

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bman,
I will need to play with my setup tomarrow to see how to do that???
I do it with JMRI with the PR3.
I'm wondering if they are talking more about the decoder steps, I suspect so be cause you can set them.
Decoders are 14 step, 28step and 128 step.
The steps are really not reffering to the steps on digitrax that are 1 to 100.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Great thanks, any help with this would be appreciated. All the articles I read talk about the speed steps, and they always talk about speed step 1 in particular.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Bman said:


> When these articles talk about speed step 1, how do I set my loco to speed step one? I have the DT402 throttle (Digitrax) is that just a speed of 01 on the throttle display?


your question is ambiguous, i can take the answer in several different paths.
as asked its easy - you turn the dial to step one and if properly configured loco will start to crawl.

but since you mentioned speed matching i think what you meant is configuration of CV to match performance of locomotives. Computer with JMRI is absolutely not nessessery but will make this complex task significantly easier.

in a nutshell. you want to adjust bot of your locos Vstart (CV2) to barely crawl at step 1 and Vtop(CV5) for comparable speed. parameteres like start kick rate and duration might need to be adjusted if your loco has problems starting. once Vstart and Vtop are adjusted Vmid needs to be adjusted on both to give them comparable curve.
JMRI makes things easier since apart of comfort of screen/mouse interface, parameters can be adjusted on the fly without even stopping the test subject loco. 
regardless, JMRI decoder pro has very nice step by step guide on configuring Locos . recommended read


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, sometimes ambiguous questions get me the answers I am looking for.


----------

